# [TV] Encodage et grosse perte de qualité

## scawf

Bonjour,

Je cherche a ameliorer la qualité de mes enregistrements TV (depuis une carte d'aquisition TV / en composite)

A la lecture directe depuis la carte et mplayer : 

```
mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video1:input=1:contrast=0:saturation=0:hue=0:brightness=0:forceaudio:alsa:outfmt=YV12:normid=2

```

Les couleurs sombre partent dans les bleus :/

Mais autrement c'est bon.

A l'enegistrement avec mencoder :

```
mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video1:input=1:contrast=0:saturation=0:hue=0:brightness=0:forceaudio:alsa:outfmt=YV12:normid=2 -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts bitrate=3500 -aspect 16:9
```

Meme probleme de couleurs (logique)

Mais surtout un probleme de ralentissement: des images ne sont pas enregistré 

 *Quote:*   

> video buffer full - dropping frame
> 
> video buffer full - dropping frame
> 
> video buffer full - dropping frame
> ...

 

Est ce que vous avez une idée ? ^^

----------

## guilc

Perso, mes enregistrements TV, je les faits avec xdtv. Avec ça, j'ai une qualité au top pour peu que les codecs d'enregistrement soient bien réglés.

----------

## scawf

Merci, c'est vrai que c'est pas mal   :Surprised: 

Par contre j'arrive pas a faire marcher le son :/

(il est brancher sur l'entrée de ma carte son et non sur la carte tv)

----------

## guilc

Bizarre, moi pareil, le son passe par la carte son, (boucle entre la carte TV et la carte son), mais je n'ai aucun problème...

Tu as vérifié dans alsamixer si il n'y avait pas un canal coupé ?

----------

## scawf

Ah je pense pas que se soit pareil 

Enfait , moi le son en entrée passe par la carte son directement (prise micro)

Pas de boucle carte tv/son

Si j'active le microphone avec alsamixer (unmute) le son passe par les haut parleurs, mais n'est pas enregistré.

Si je n'active pas, ils ne passe pas par les haut parleurs et n'est pas enegistré.

Avec mencoder, je le laissais en mute, et ça l'enregistrais, c'est ce que j'aimerais reproduire.

----------

